# Heater Stuck



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I came home tonight and noticed my heater was stuck. The water temp was at 91 deg. I did a 10% water change which brought it down to 87. I am keeping the lid off the tank to cool it down slowly and hopefully my Rhom will survive this. I don't think he is that bad because he is not at the tank gasping for air but he not chasing my finger as always which has me a little worried. I don't think there is anything I can really do, other than wait and see what happens.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would just wait til the temp lowers, you dont want to do to much of a water change and drastically change the temp. This will only stress your rhom out. But just follow what you're doing and your rhom will be ok.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Just take the heater out. if you keep the heat in your house turned to a decent temp it wont get too cold for him. ts not liike your tank could go below room temp lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

take it out.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just curious...Did the Rhom survive ??? I've also on occasion get a stuck heater but not to that temp.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

HeHe cooked P's

Try to leave a window or door open to let in the cold air.
Unplug heater.

GL-


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

get a new heater first. and if the aquarium is covered take the cover off and maybe a icecube in the filter would help it cool down. or take a heater from another tank and just switch back and forth. that outta help. i wonder how piranha taste







good luck


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

put some ice in that jon


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

just lower the temp on the heater and let the water temp drop slowly. if it hasn't killed your rhom at 91, it should bother it to drop the temp slowly to 80...don't panic he should be ok


----------

